# worthy of love



## grlgotgame

my name is amanda which means "worthy of love" in latin. i would like to know how to spell and pronounce that in hebrew. please only reply if you're accurate. it is very important for a project that im doing.


----------



## morgoth2604

Well I'm not really sure whether you want your name transliterated into hebrew, or whether you want the phrase worthy of love translated, but I'll assume it's the latter. 

Worthy of love:
ראוי לאהבה
ra-ui leahava


----------



## bat777

Hi Amanda,
morgoth2604 gave you an accurate transliteration of the male form, but since you're probably a female, I thought you might want the female form too:

ראויה לאהבה
re-u-ya le'ahava

(the seperation between the e and the a in the second word marks that the a functions as a consonant+vowel and not only vowel, in terms of pronunciation).
Good luck with your project!


----------



## morgoth2604

Ah yes, good call, I overlooked that important detail.


----------



## Lindsalin

I was wondering if you could possibly translate this into ancient hebrew as well?


----------



## Aoyama

One must also notice that in Latin, the word comes as a single noun/word, but in Hebrew (as in English) you need two words, that makes it not very suitable for a name. You could have it in French (aimable/Aimable, a bit old-fashioned, but used for males in the first part of the 20th c.). A different construction with the root "ohev" ([to] love) might be possible (éhuva ?). In Arabic (but the word is also used in Modern Israeli Hebrew colloquially), you have the word "habib", "habibi", "my friend/mate/chap" (from the same root) ...


----------



## anipo

> *On* must also notice that in Latin


Hello Aoyama
French has invaded your English!

About Amanda in Hebrew: worthy of love, as already stated is ראויה לאהבה.
There is another name, אהובה (Ahuva), which means  "beloved" or "loved one".
I think this would be the nearest to Amanda in meaning.


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, " אהובה (Ahuva)" was what I had in mind. Right about that "e" missing ... Ahuva would be close to another name "Hava" (Eva, Eve), (with a different root, of course, but close in the sense that it is one word only).


----------



## Yaella

Perhaps because I´m a native French speaker, I relate the name Amanda to "almond" rather than to "Amanda amanda est". That would then be translated to שׁקד   (Shaked) , a modern Hebrew name.


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, but it's almendola in late Latin (from a Greek word that has given the word "amygdale"/tonsil) mandorla in Italian and almendra in Spanish. Relating the name to "almond" is not correct. It comes rightly from "amare", in the same way that "lavanda" (lavande/lavender) comes from lavare ...


----------

